# Allentown, Pa Area Rv Show



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

For anyone interested, there is an RV/Camping show in the Allentown, PA area this weekend...........

Allentown RV show website

I'm thinking of going to check out the new changes that most manufacturers have gone through for this model year.

Also, a little birdie told me that I may be starting a career in RV sales in a month or 2, so I figured I could start checking out the other lines....

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool. What day are you going and when will your employee discount kick in?







Prob Saturday afternoon for us. I have a funeral Saturday morning.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> For anyone interested, there is an RV/Camping show in the Allentown, PA area this weekend...........
> 
> Allentown RV show website
> 
> ...


Congrats Steve!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

we're going out Saturday afternoon also. With blinders on!!!!!!

kevin


----------

